# Reidency permits.



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

In April 2015 i applied for my PR and told it can take 2years.

Now, my temp residency expires in April this year only to be told to apply for another one whilst waiting for the PR.
Absolutely mad as this will also take up to a year and i will not pay VFS another fee.

Can any one tell me please if it is possible to force Home Affairs to get their finger out and bring my PR forward as it will become a bit urgent.


Thank you.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

perky said:


> In April 2015 i applied for my PR and told it can take 2years.
> 
> Now, my temp residency expires in April this year only to be told to apply for another one whilst waiting for the PR.
> Absolutely mad as this will also take up to a year and i will not pay VFS another fee.
> ...


Its a bit late that the PRP has not yet come out. I applied for mine in June 2015 and collected it last week. If u make noise with Dpt Home Affairs they will probably state that your application is still within allowable turn-around time so you may have to hang in there.

It is also quite probable that if u apply for a new Temp Res permit, the day you apply will be the day you will receive notification that the PRP is out so its a catch-22 situation.

Best course is to liaise with DHA and make a bit of noise even though there might out be much that may come out of it but you never know.

Al the best


----------



## jessjhb (Jul 10, 2014)

I applied August 2014 still nothing, I have made all the noise I can make in my personal capacity. If you have the finances you can go the legal route


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

I suggest you renew your temporary residences ASAP


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

perky said:


> In April 2015 i applied for my PR and told it can take 2years.
> 
> Now, my temp residency expires in April this year only to be told to apply for another one whilst waiting for the PR.
> Absolutely mad as this will also take up to a year and i will not pay VFS another fee.
> ...


I faced the same dilemma with my son, there is no other option but to renew your current visa and watch about 2K go down the drain!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, it is horrid and frustrating, but you have to do it. In fact, in any country, you have to do it. Most countries just do the PR faster, that's the issue. You can try this to speed things up: https://www.immigrationsouthafrica.org/blog/how-to-speed-up-your-sa-visa-or-permit/.


----------

